# "Racing Under Green"



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

Volkswagen’s “Racing Under Green” Premieres in Primetime January 19
-- 
Jetta TDI Cup documentary to air on Planet Green

Herndon, VA (Jan. 18, 2010) – With a new year comes new beginnings for the SCCA Pro Racing Volkswagen Jetta TDI Cup series, which is heading into its third season. Kicking off the year is the primetime premiere of the 2009 season documentary, “Racing Under Green” on Planet Green, January 19 at 9 pm ET.
The 60-minute documentary takes an inside look at all of the elements that make the series unique. During the season, a broadcast crew followed the series’ 25 drivers and key leadership on track and off to capture the personalities behind the wheel of the equally-prepared Jetta TDI Cup racecars. The documentary was shot in high definition and also explores the environmentally-friendly aspects of the series, from biodiesel blends used to power the cars on the racetrack to the series’ support of CarbonFund.org. The documentary will air at various times on Discovery Communications’ Discovery Channel, Science Channel, Planet Green, and HD Theater from January 18-30. For more information, visit http://www.vwmotorsportusa.com.
An extended trailer for the documentary is available for viewing at: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnHaIVGou8U

About Volkswagen Jetta TDI Cup
The SCCA Pro Racing Volkswagen Jetta TDI Cup was launched in 2008 as way to introduce clean diesel technology to the U.S. market and develop the best of motorsport’s up-and-coming talent. During the season, young, up and coming drivers (between ages 16-26) compete on road courses around North America in identical factory-prepared clean diesel Jetta TDI’s. Each driver competing in the series earns a Pro Racing license from SCCA at the conclusion of the season. In addition to more than $50,000 in prize money at stake during the season, the series champion receives Volkswagen factory career advancement support with a value up to $100,000.
The Jetta TDI Cup car is powered by a 2.0-liter, 170 hp, four-cylinder TDI clean diesel engine mated to a six-speed, double-clutch, automatic DSG transmission. The car is only slightly modified from stock with Pirelli racing tires, race suspension and brake components, drivers racing safety seat, FIA roll cage and an on-board fire extinguisher system. Series sponsors include: Pirelli, Bosch, ViON, Castrol, Oakley, Red Bull, HYPERFUELS, Aggreko, defNder, Lamin-X, Meguiar’s, Sherwin-Williams, Chicagoland VW, Safety-Kleen, Ringer Gloves, Jim Russell Racing School and Trellis Earth.
Follow the Volkswagen Jetta TDI Cup series action on:
http://www.vwmotorsportusa.com
http://www.tditruthanddare.com
Volkswagen Online Newsroom: media.vw.com
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/VWJettaTDICup
Twitter: http://twitter.com/VWJettaTDICup

Volkswagen of America, Inc.
Founded in 1955, Volkswagen of America, Inc. is headquartered in Herndon, Virginia. It is a subsidiary of Volkswagen AG, headquartered in Wolfsburg, Germany. Volkswagen is one of the world’s largest producers of passenger cars and Europe’s largest automaker. Volkswagen sells the Golf, New Beetle, New Beetle convertible, GTI, Jetta, Jetta SportWagen, Eos, Passat, Passat wagon, CC, Tiguan, Touareg and Routan through approximately 600 independent U.S. dealers. All 2009 Volkswagens come standard-equipped with Electronic Stabilization Program. This is important because the National Highway and Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) has called ESC the most effective new vehicle safety technology since the safety belt. Visit Volkswagen of America online at vw.com or http://www.media.vw.com to learn more.


----------



## 98inline6 (May 2, 2008)

I copied this from my other posts.....

Check local listings to confirm.
2009 Racing Under Green Documentary airs tonight at 9pm est on Planet Green.
It will repeat on Jan 20th 2010 on Planet Green at 5am and 1pm. 
Check http://www.vw.com/racingundergreen for other times and dates.


----------



## myreversewave (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: (98inline6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

